# Trouble/Sweetheart/Snow White - added new pics 2/27/11



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Trouble kidded at 5am on 2/23 a long legged, long bodied, narrow buckling with a big head  Then about 15-20 minutes later she had a small doeling.
Both seem to be doing great right now and are gaining strength. But I'll continue to check on them every couple of hours.

Then..........

Me and my oldest daughter went out to check on Trouble and the twins, I think it was close to 9pm. Sweetheart was in the stall next to Trouble, and I noticed her laying down by the door, getting up, looking through the cracks at us, then laying back down...except she was on her knees. 
So....I told my daughter I wanted to check on her.
We went around and checked on her, and something inside told me to stay put and just observe her. Sweetheart was talking to her belly.
Then suddenly after like 10 minutes she started to push....LOL

We were soooo caught off guard, you'd have thought we were crazy, running to get this and that LOL!!! We didn't have a light hooked up to the barn, so my kids were scrambling to get the light hooked up, while I am shining a lil flashlight watching her push out a bubble...
I think my son ran into the house a dozen times always forgetting something each trip :laugh: It was..... hysterical.

Sweetheart had a hard time getting her doeling out. She has a wide head, and it took her what felt like nearly an hour to get her out. She was progressing well, so I wasn't worried.
A short time later and less trouble, she delivered a buckling with a light colored brown/tan head - maybe even a blonde color 
Both kids are VERY vocal. OMG you pick up the buckling and he screams like someone is killing him! Silly baby! Mama is so great with her babies, I am very proud of her.

So it was a busy day!

Here's some pics. My daughter took most all of these with her camera.

My oldest daughter with Trouble and her doeling









Trouble with her doeling and the buckling on the other side of her









My 4yo immitating the baby LOL She calls him Rock Star.









Troubles buckling about 13 hours old


















Yep he was wearing his food...LOL Mama has cleaned him up a little now which is what I was hoping she'd do









It's blurry but I thought it was funny...kinda speaks for itself :laugh: 









Trouble's doeling 



























Mini Trouble!


















And Sweetheart's twins

Doeling 









Buckling









Take a look between his hind legs...LOL yes I was like....what the heck is that? It's his hair color ! :laugh: 









I'll get more of Sweetheart's kids up tomorrow to share, and get some fluffy pics.

I have had one hour of sleep since Tues morning. I am sooo exhausted. Going out to check on everyone now, and hopefully all is well so I can get a few hours of sleep before I have to get the kids up for school!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins!*

AWWWWWW THEY ARE ALL SUPPPPPEEEEERRRR CUTE!!!

Congrats!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins!*

Oh my goodness...those kids are sooo cute. Goat and human!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins!*

Thanks so much!  They are doing great this morning. Trouble's kids are getting stronger, but we're still making sure they are nursing. Trouble is trying so hard to be a good mama 

My daughter has been a HUGE help with delivering and helping with the babies.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins!*

Those are some really nice looking dark colored kids, even lots of pigment on the trads.....And the pictures....I should have you, or your daughter, take ALL the pictures for my website because compared to yours, mine are Not So Good...I have a question about the sire....email me if you are curious.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins!*

Wow your buck throws some really beautiful kids Candice. Congrats, they are all so cute.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins!*

NICE LOOKING BABIES! (and very sweet children too) wish human kids were still little and amazed by the goats again.....
Congrats! :wave:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins!*

O my gosh I am in love with troubles kids. They all look really nice have fun with them all and I hope snow white gives you a little break. You must be in baby goat heaven. Hopefully next year everyone will get bred when I want them too and I can have a busy kidding time in january- early february. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins!*

They are adorable! And your daughters are SOOO pretty! I love the picture of the little girl imitating the goat. She is doing a good job! :laugh:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins!*

Awww they are gorgeous all of them, the baby goats and your daughter. Congrats on all the babies.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins!*

Thanks everyone! I appreciate it  My girls LOVE the goats. My son loves them too, but doesn't spend as much time with them. All three of my kids helped last night with Sweetheart.

Relics - I will email you as soon as I get a chance  BTW my buck's name is Hopewell's Longstreet

Snow White is in labor now, so I just came in to get something for me and my 4yo to eat, help her get ready to come out, and all the towels and things. So glad I put them right in the washer/dryer last night. 
Really didn't think Snow White would go today, so this was a surprise!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins!*

Wow! What a busy week you've had!!! LOVE the pics (as always). The kids (both goat and human) are adorable! :hug:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins!*

What beautiful babie's :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins!*

What gorgeous kids!! I just knew that Trouble would give you red babies..gorgeous!  
Sweetheart did a sneaky thing on you!! So glad that she gave you equally adorable babies with no problem :hug:

Your daughters are beautiful, you are a very Blessed lady :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins!*

Thanks so much  And Liz yep, you were right about red babies! I think they might be my buck's first solid reds? I've only ever seen his kids as paints or traditionals.

Well....as if yesterday wasn't busy enough....Snow White wanted in on the fun!

Yesterday evening I thought maybe she'd wait until the weekend - udder was filling but not strutted, ligs were still there.

This morning no ligs, udder full. I knew she'd go today, and was hoping she'd wait until after the kids got home from school. 
She wasn't getting too active, just sporadic, so at 3:30pm I came in hoping I'd have enough time to cook dinner....

Kids got off the bus at 3:45pm, I sent my oldest daughter out to stay with her and told her to come in if she was pushing out the bubble.
Maybe 1 minute later she comes back to the door and says she's pushing, and gets all panic stricken telling me come on, she's pushing LOL I told her to calm down and go stay with her.
Dinner had to wait.
But for our last doe due, we were all there to see the kids born 

She had a really cute :kidred: and then a BIG :kidblue: 
Her buckling has the same color head as Sweetheart's! THank goodness their markings are different!
Her kids are really strong, and were up nursing pretty fast, and was by far the easiest kidding of the 3 - Snow White wasted no time once she started pushing, and the kids needed little help nursing.

What's fun also is the fact this is her 2nd kidding, first time she gave us kids that looked more like her -- Kiko. This time they look more like their sire - our boer buck.

We used my daughters camera again, and they didn't turn out half bad :wink:

Doeling - dark head, Buckling -light head



























My son and Snow White's doeling









Snow White's buckling


















He has a spot on his back, and I think he has some color between his hind legs, but not as much as Sweetheart's buckling. 


















My son and Snow White's buckling


















Trouble being nosey. Actually she was seeing what kind of goodies I brought them for the night, hehe 









meanwhile...her twins were snoozing...
doeling in red, buckling in black. 









Sweetheart's buckling....he's so cute, love the blonde heads.









We didnt' get anything of her doeling - she kept staying up under mama, maybe she is camera shy? :laugh:

I hope to get my camera out and get pics soon. I may wait until we bring them outside for a while hopefully on Saturday when it's supposed to be nice.

Edited to add....

Our 2011 tally is 4 :kidred: and 4 :kidblue: !!! All 4 of our girls had twins and they each had one :kidred: and :kidblue: :laugh:

We have one doe left, if she is pregnant which I am sure she is, she'll be due April 26th. So a nice break until then


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins! AND SNOW WHITE TOO!*

So cute, i can't wait for my girl to have her's! i'm getting jealous seeing all these baby's!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins! AND SNOW WHITE TOO!*

 :leap: Congratulations! I cannot even imagine a series of days like that with everybody going at once! It's kind of like they scheme and plan it that way. Your babies are just gorgeous, the two legged and four legged ones. If you need to find a home for that red buckling, you know, I could probably help you out with that. :laugh: 
Hope you get rested up!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins! AND SNOW WHITE TOO!*

SOOOO cute! Glad everything went so easily, too. :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins! AND SNOW WHITE TOO!*



Perfect7 said:


> :leap: Congratulations! I cannot even imagine a series of days like that with everybody going at once! It's kind of like they scheme and plan it that way. Your babies are just gorgeous, the two legged and four legged ones. If you need to find a home for that red buckling, you know, I could probably help you out with that. :laugh:
> Hope you get rested up!


Yep they schemed all right! I would have managed some zzz's if her buckling hadn't needed to be watched so closely. It's like...as soon as he really got going where he was able to nurse without assistance....Sweetheart decided to kid.

We had the nasty weather last night - around 3- 3 1/2 inches of rain, so I was keeping an eye on the creek, but more worried about the pooling water near the barn. I got a few hours of sleep before I got the kids up for school. Then laid down for 2 hours. I had to drag myself out of bed!

The kids are all doing great this morning :thumb: Trouble's kids are up more and starting to really venture around the stall. They are just too adorable.
Snow White's kids are all over the place too.

Sweetheart's kids win the title of noisiest! Nothing more fun though than just listening to the babies chattering back and forth, and with mama too.

Well, morning chores are done, and I am going to take a much needed nap with my 4yo daughter while she watches a movie  
This evening I gotta get my house cleaned up....It's not horrible thank goodness, but I have a mountain of clean laundry sitting on my dryer, some folded in a basket, and now I have about 2-3 loads to wash! If there is one thing I can't stand getting behind on it's laundry! So wish me luck on getting it done LOL


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins! AND SNOW WHITE TOO!*

Awwwwww! They are all just beautiful. :thumb:  I do have to say that I love Trouble's solid red kids. A huge congrats!!!

Tracy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins! AND SNOW WHITE TOO!*

They are all... beautiful kids.... :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins! AND SNOW WHITE TOO!*

ok so now I am at a computer, and not on hubby's phone!!! So I can type away!! Those kids are STINKING CUTE!!!!!! You can pack up troubles kids and ship em here!! I  Trouble, and have to say those kids are soooooo cute!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins! AND SNOW WHITE TOO!*

Awww Thanks! I am also in love with Trouble's kids, the doe is soooo tiny, at least I think so! I am thinking she weighs about 5lbs? I did a weight measurement and rounded it off, so the buckling would be about 7lbs.
Sweetheart's twins are around 8lbs each, as well as Snow White's buckling. Snow White's girl is around 7lbs.

They are doing really good, and if it turns out to be nice tomorrow I might take the moms and babies one set at a time out into the back yard so they can stretch their legs  If not tomorrow then on Sunday if it doesn't rain. It'll be around 50 tomorrow and 65 on Sunday.It was in the low 30s, cloudy and dreary today.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trouble and Sweethearts twins! AND SNOW WHITE TOO!*

Since I am still up and uploaded some pics....thought I'd share....

We took the kids out for about an hour on Saturday. They loved getting out and stretching their legs.

Sweetheart's buckling and Trouble's doeling meet for the first time 









Trouble's buckling trying to find a teat! She's not been a great mama so far  The doeling seems to be doing fine, but she just doesn't have any concern for them at all right now. The doeling is nursing, as she is getting thick and growing, but this little man is ALWAYS trying to nurse and tries to find a teat everywhere....all the time....he's SUPER SWEET. I posted about him in the kidding koral.









Trouble's twins together...









Snow White's doeling









Snow White's buckling and my 4yo daughter have really formed a friendship :wink: 


















Summer on the other side of the fence - she is Snow White's July doe from last year. 









Snow White's buckling -- kiko and boer cross.









Mama's got an itch, and is careful so her kids can still nurse LOL









Snow White's twins









Sweetheart's buckling, Snow White's doeling and Trouble's doeling









Sweetheart checking out the kids


















Trouble's little boy got tired and a little cold, and was quite content while my daughter was holding him <then he slept in my lap!> I need to finish getting all the colostrum off his face tomorrow.









He's my lil man, soooo crazy about him! And I think he has bonded a bit, cause when he isn't chasing mama....he's usually chasing me LOL









Sweetheart's doeling - she has such a wide head and thick legs! Her white blaze makes her head look even wider :laugh: She's really cute, and so far she is the 'bounciest' kid. 









'Mini' Trouble









Snow White's doeling was like ' Whoa! who are you???' it was cute...









Sweetheart is a really good mama, you can just tell she adores her kids, but let me tell you...they keep her on the run, doeling goes her way, buckling goes his and she's running back and forth checking on them LOL









Do they look like they are telling secrets? :laugh: 
Trouble's doeling, Snow White's doeling, and Sweetheart's buckling



























and a few from my kids, I haven't had a chance to really sort their pics yet

Time for a nap.









My lil man sleeping in my lap...









and last one...

Sweetheart checking on the kids


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the pictures. I wish it was that nice here so I could let the kids run around while I take pictures. Its a gray dreary day. I love all the baby pictures I will have more kids soon though. 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww........all adorable...human and goats kids.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I love goat kids....wow they are just totally awesome! I feel....overwhelmed because I adore them so much  

Roger - I hope your weather improves. Has it been really windy your way and bitterly cold? I haven't had a chance to check the national forecast. Ithma's kids did fine in upper 20s/low 30s and snow on the ground when they were about 3 weeks old, and they are now 7 1/2 weeks and are no longer stalled. They are getting so big...Madison is a lil heifer, er uh...big heifer - she's around 37 lbs now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well..... Now we have to come up with names!!! AHHHH!!!! I am just clueless --- too tired and busy to sit down and make up a list. Kids aren't helping much, they are just trying to be silly!

So far we are planning to keep: Trouble's doeling, and Sweetheart's doeling - plus we're keeping our Jan doeling <Madison>.

Trouble's doeling is solid red, I haven't seen a white hair on her. The only name I could come up with was, Twilight - my son mentioned it. Twilight ---something, hehe... I told him maybe he can name her Twilight Rose, but she just doesn't seem like a 'Rose' or 'Rosie.' Something else....she's very sweet, and bouncy 

Sweetheart's doeling....you'd think she has ADHD LOL She' bounces everywhere, doesn't listen to her mama at all, and well she's the one so far who seems to get herself into trouble!

My son wants to use one of these does for 4-H ---Trouble's doeling is first choice. My oldest daughter wants to show Madison...heh...guess we'll see!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

ah they are all gorgeous!! good thing you are do far away! Troubles buckling might have had to come here to be a wether just for fun! He would make a really pretty cart goat!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOOOOO CUUUUUUTE!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I think my favs are Troubles kids. I would take the buckling in a heart beat.  I'm thinking of going to gulf shores (12 hrs. round trip) to pick up a Texas Dall Sheep ram lamb this Saturday. How many hrs. would it be to you? Maybe I could "swing" by next month and pick up "Trouble Jr." :laugh: What we do for our goat/sheep fever....Didn't Stacy just get a new one? :greengrin: 

Gina


----------

